# Vaginal Pressure?



## tripletsOMG

Hi ladies I am having vaginal pressure I didnt remember with previous pregnancies. Is it because my uterus is growing so rapidly? Feels like a torpedo is in my vagina and I am swollen around it. Is this common in twin pregnancies? No cramping or contractions or bleeding ect.


----------



## Twinssurprise

Its common for me, I have had lots of pressure since about 13 weeks. Its gotten so much more intense recently and I am 30 weeks.


----------



## apple84

Glad you asked this. I've been feeling that for a couple weeks and am nervous about whether it could have an effect on my cervix.


----------



## knitbit

I was feeling a fair bit of pressure until they shifted. Now they don't usually press on my cervix so much. I wonder if some yoga poses might give you some relief.


----------



## beckyboo1980

I had this from about 12-20 weeks but once they were a bit bigger and the twins lifted alittle more out my pelvis the pressure seemed to ease a little. Almost 27 weeks and feeling much more comfortable down below!!!
Beckyboo
XXXX


----------



## Mea

I also had loads of pressure down below felt like they were going to fall out!! I was also very very swollen down below if felt really strange, even got the midwife to take a look to make sure it was normal!!! And apparently it is very normal the joys of twin pregnancy)


----------



## _Vicky_

Yep - I had that too totally normal ohhh the joys eh!!!


----------



## knitbit

I also noticed when the girls flipped from head down to breech, the pressure went way down... Those little heads fit just right in the pelvis. Little bottoms? Not so much. 

I hope you feel more comfortable in the coming weeks.


----------



## tripletsOMG

Thank you ladies I feel so much better:0)


----------



## Eternal

yep me too! apprently normal, just extra weight etc x


----------



## girl19722

same here, apparently normal. 

x


----------



## daisybby03

so normal and so uncomfortable!


----------



## Lucy28

Ya I had this "gaping" feeling early on with my cervix and thought for sure it was an incompetent cervix, but all was well and it went away!


----------



## spellfairy

Jeez i always get scared wiping and feel the difference! Glad this thread came up cos I am super paranoid after my baby slipped out at 19 weeks:( . Now I feel reassured phew! There still down quite low cos Doppler has to be put low to get heartbeat.


----------



## spellfairy

I was so paranoid last week I went to hospital as they felt like they were going to slip out, they measured my cervix at over 4 cms so I'm ok.


----------

